
Fraud at 8,848 metres: Are Everest ascents too easy to fake? - rrauenza
https://www.yahoo.com/news/fraud-8-848-metres-everest-ascents-too-easy-032612008.html
======
Fricken
Does it matter? Being the 7,647th person to summit Everest is not exactly a
notable achievement.

